# 45 Gal Tank



## tinnmanjr (Jun 6, 2016)

Okay, if you read my intro on the new member thread, you'll know that I have two tanks (5 gal/45 gal). Now, I have read that its much harder to take care of a smaller tank due its inability to cycle and/or the fact that its such a small environment, the smallest change can drastically change everything in the tank. Having said that, I've had ZERO issues with my 5 gal tank. This tank has 5 neon tetras, 1 ghost shrimp and 2 mystery snails.

Now, on to my 45 gal tank.....

This tank has been the bane of my existence. I'm frustrated and ready to throw it in the street. I plan on using this tank for an aquaponics system but I'm having trouble with keeping fish in it. I've had the tank about a month now and I bought 3 Oranda Goldfish. When I first put them in the tank, 2 of them would crown in the bottom corner of the tank when nobody was around. Then, after a week or so, they stopped doing that and became more active. Then, the orange and black one, became very lethargic. I didn't notice any spots, labored breathing and the water was in good shape, so I wasn't sure what the problem was. Within three days, he was dead. Then the second one died within 3 days. I was down to the most active fish.... He was healthy little guy and always active. I was certain he would be pulling through with no problems.... Boy was I wrong. He died 2 days after the last. 

This whole time I'd been doing 25-50 percent water changes, feeding every other day, sometimes skipping an extra day. I kept a very close eye on the water parameters as I knew the tank was going to cycle. So, today, I tested my water (with no fish) and this is what I have. 

Temp is 72F
PH 8.4
Amonia .25 ppm
Nitrite 1.0 ppm
Nitrate 5.0 ppm 

Its been about 3 days since the last fish died and I haven't done a water change since. What am I doing wrong? When should I introduce more fish? Any advice would be great! I've done a lot of reading and research but for the life of me, I can't figure out why these fish died.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like your tank was in the middle of establishing a nitrogen cycle (Google Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle, the first few articles are a good read). Three Orandas is a LOT of ammonia (they're giant poo machines). To help things along next time, add a BIG bottle of Tetra SafeStart (bacteria in a bottle), and see if your local pet store will give you some of their dirty filter media (loaded with bacteria). Add the Tetra SafeStart, dirty media, and goldies all at once, and keep in mind that because the goldies are big poo machines, vacuuming gravel is absolutely necessary with every water change (good news - you can reduce your water changes to once a week once the tank is established, less with a thriving aquaponics setup).

Here's a few links to get you started in the Nitrogen Cycle and Aquaponics:
Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/aquaponics-anyone-85274.html
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/aquaponics-hydroponic-filter-aquarium-62450.html
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/fishtankfarm-aquaponic-kit-20810.html
Passive Solar Greenhouse / Aquaponics setup - The Planted Tank Forum


----------

